# Achille Lauro vince Festival San Marino e va all'Eurovision 2022.



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Quest'anno con l'eurovision in casa schierano l'artiglieria pesantissima! 

Per completare il dream team potrebbero organizzare il festival del vaticANO con Michel* Brav* unico partecipante


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto una parte di questo "festival". Un livello veramente scarso, c'era addirittura un ex concorrente del GFVip tra i cantanti. Se Albano andava in gara, anzichè fare l'ospite, avrebbe stravinto a mani bassissime.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.


non lo facevo così scaltro


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

Non sa cantare, parla, fa il finto divo e arriverà straultimo.
Ma poi non ho capito perché abbia riciclato una canzone per crearne "altre" sempre con lo stesso sound, parole, yeah oppure oh sì dopo ogni frase, sembra di sentire sempre la stessa sbobba.
E adesso si presenterà in tanga o urinerà sul palco immagino.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.


Un artista. -cit-
Un genio incompreso.


----------



## sacchino (20 Febbraio 2022)

Questo qui è un paraculato che se la ride, secondo me non lo sa nemmeno lui perchè ha successo.


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non sa cantare, parla, fa il finto divo e arriverà straultimo.
> Ma poi non ho capito perché abbia riciclato una canzone per crearne "altre" sempre con lo stesso sound, parole, yeah oppure oh sì dopo ogni frase, sembra di sentire sempre la stessa sbobba.
> E adesso si presenterà in tanga o urinerà sul palco immagino.


Oppure si farà una striscia in diretta, dall'avambraccio...


----------



## Dexter (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.


Da uno che si finge omosessuale da anni per avere successo, mi aspetto questo ed altro. Nel panorama musicale italiano non esiste niente di più "venduto" di Achille Lauro, si venderebbe anche la madre per farsi notare


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.


Si presenteranno con un bel trenino?


----------



## kekkopot (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Da uno che si finge omosessuale da anni per avere successo, mi aspetto questo ed altro. Nel panorama musicale italiano non esiste niente di più "venduto" di Achille Lauro, si venderebbe anche la madre per farsi notare


Poi è un semianalfabeta. Per sbaglio ho visto una qualche sua intervista e non sà mettere due parole in fila e risponde a tutte le domande con un "avoja".
Nelle sue canzoni vuole sembrare colto parlando in francese: avrà imparato quelle due parole in croce in francese e le ripete in tutte le canzoni ma chi ha un pò di sale in zucca capisce che questo a malapena conosce l'italiano.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.



Tris di assi


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non sa cantare, parla, fa il finto divo e arriverà straultimo.
> Ma poi non ho capito perché abbia riciclato una canzone per crearne "altre" sempre con lo stesso sound, parole, yeah oppure oh sì dopo ogni frase, sembra di sentire sempre la stessa sbobba.
> E adesso si presenterà in tanga o urinerà sul palco immagino.


Concordo, la canzone presentata quest'anno era davvero troppo simile a Rolls Royce.

Cmq che tristezza doversi spacciare per artista sanmarinese pur di avere un po' di visibilità all'Eurovision.
Vuole tentare di fare il colpaccio alla maneskin ma dubito ci riuscirà.
Per lo meno loro sanno suonare, lui a parte "uh la la la" "o mio dio" "oh si" non dice altro nelle canzoni.


----------



## Viulento (20 Febbraio 2022)

classica furbata all'italiana.

che bel popolo,


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Concordo, la canzone presentata quest'anno era davvero troppo simile a Rolls Royce.
> 
> Cmq che tristezza doversi spacciare per artista sanmarinese pur di avere un po' di visibilità all'Eurovision.
> Vuole tentare di fare il colpaccio alla maneskin ma dubito ci riuscirà.
> Per lo meno loro sanno suonare, lui a parte "uh la la la" "o mio dio" "oh si" non dice altro nelle canzoni.


Ha anche la combo "oh mio dio oh sì sì sì".
Comunque già dai prossimi anni ne vedremo parecchi che si ricicleranno come sammarinesi per avere tutta questa visibilità, ho letto che ci sarà tutti gli anni questo concorso e tutti quegli artisti o pseudo cantanti che hanno partecipato quest'anno o che partecipeanno in futuro potranno farci poco contro sopravvalutati usciti male da Sanremo.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato urbi et orbi dalla Rai, Achille Lauro ha vinto il Festival canoro di San Marino e di conseguenza parteciperà all'Eurovision 2022 insieme agli italiani Blanco e Mahmood.


:


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ha anche la combo "oh mio dio oh sì sì sì".
> Comunque già dai prossimi anni ne vedremo parecchi che si ricicleranno come sammarinesi per avere tutta questa visibilità, ho letto che ci sarà tutti gli anni questo concorso e tutti quegli artisti o pseudo cantanti che hanno partecipato quest'anno o che partecipeanno in futuro potranno farci poco contro sopravvalutati usciti male da Sanremo.


San Marino popolo col più alto tasso al mondo di non binari


----------

